# k2 thraxis



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you move it around until you find where the most comfortable and functional spot is


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's the boa-conda. The side boa dial tightens the green panel down to lock your feet in. And like legallyillegal says, find the spot that's most comfortable then tighten down. Everyone's foot is different so you're looking for a sweetspot that won't bind or pinch when tightening.

And I don't mean to be a jackass but you bought the top of the line K2 boot and didn't try it on or anything to figure this out? What did you think the dials do on the boots? I bought the K2 T1 DB's and I played around with the Boa and Boa-conda dials on both the T1 and Maysis before purchasing to see what fit best locked down.


----------

